
Amazon is now copying shoes with its house brand, unveils Allbirds clone - josefresco
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/9/19/20874818/amazon-allbirds-shoe-clone-copy-sneaker-206-collective-private-label
======
tracer4201
I’m not sure what the boundary is when it comes to “copying” shoes.

The last time I bought a pair of Nikes, there were Adidas, Nike, and other
brands who had shoes that are basically the same fabric style on top and
similar base with different logos or color variations. Having seen that, this
looks far less egregious, although I’m providing a moral defense.

------
rasz
I had almost exactly the same shoes .. in ~1992, ~$5 made in China.

